# Shturmanskie thanks Stan



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks goes to Stan who had the grace not to bid against me on the bay.

I saw it with a few hours left to go and I had to go to work, the picture was poor and I didn't have time to email the seller for better ones so I just put in a bid and went to work.

sellers picture









When I got home I got an email off Stan saying he'd seen it also but as I was biding he'd leave it, and a winners email of ebay. It's a bit of a pig to photo this one, took the watch and camera to work to avoid Mrs Tips seeing







You can see the reflection of my Hi Vis jacket in the 1st one.

1st pic I've darkened and sharpened a tad in psp, second is as it came. The Maj of specs on it are dust.

Always been a sucker for blue dials but why oh why did they put red hands on the chrono?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Paul,

No thanks needed, it's the way I am.









It is a very nice watch and gone to a good home. It's a similar style to the one I just got from Roy, gut mine has a white dial and black numerals.

I'm working on getting some test pictures uploaded as we speak, if it works you won't be able to stop me
















Nice watch, Paul. Enjoy it 

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well there you go, I think the red chrono hand makes the watch!

Very nice.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark,

I actually don't mind the hands red if the contant seconds hand matche as well.

I suppose they did it that way so you can tell the difference between what are the chrono hands?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Lovely watch Pg,

I have one identical, except it has a grey face, but is now on one of Roys brown bufallo deployment straps...

G.


----------

